
Show HN: React Native Demo App - lfrodrigues
https://github.com/Seedstars/reactnative-mobile-app-base
======
sphix0r
I can recommend Ignite (
[https://github.com/infinitered/ignite](https://github.com/infinitered/ignite)
) as well, has some scaffolding capabilities.

------
bucma
I've been thinking about getting into react native lately, and I needed
something like this.

Thank you!

------
hackerboos
I think your README links to the wrong redux.

~~~
lfrodrigues
Thanks very much, I copied parts of the readme from another project
([https://github.com/Seedstars/django-react-redux-
base](https://github.com/Seedstars/django-react-redux-base)) and those were
outdated to

